# i want to feel again



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

.


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I have a book called "10,000 ways to make the world a better place". (or something close to that). The world is awash in misery and suffering.
Charity begins at home. Don't add to the suffering if you can help it. There are many things you can do to help alleviate the world's suffering.
Use your sentiments as motivation to make a career of it. You don't have to work "pro bono". You are entitled to a living wage in pursuit of 
a better world. Was it Yoda who said "Don't think....Do!"
Best Wishes,
Bill


----------

